# The Evolution Of UFC Rules



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

> *Evolution of the UFC rules*
> 
> 
> *UFC 1* - Although the advertising said there are no rules, there were in fact some rules: no biting, no eye-gouging, and rounds were to last five minutes, although no match in the first tournament lasted that long. Fights ended only in the event of a knockout, a submission, usually signalled by tapping the hand three times on the mat or opponent, or by the corner throwing in the towel. Despite this, the first match in UFC 1 was won by referee stoppage, even though it was not officially recognized as such at the time. Another thing to point out was that on the broadcast the rules stated that groin strikes were banned and that rule was seemingly upheld as no one did any groin strikes.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ufc


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Good work man- I saw you posted in the thread about the history of the rules in the other section. I'm just adding this part of the general history of the UFC:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/6/2/544250/welcome-to-mma-here-s-the

Great article with lots of fight videos. :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

thx dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Boo UFC 15!


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

In Sherdog's audio archives, there's an interview with Big John, where he talks about the insanity of some of the early events - like him not being able to stop a fight, and the corners unwilling to throw in the towel, so a fighter could have literally been beaten to death in front of him without him being able to do anything.

He said that several times, he was yelling right at the cornerman "throw your towel, throw your towel!" - and they shook their heads and threw it on the ground.

He also talks about how rules about headbutting and groin strikes were instituted to make Ted Turner (if I recall) happy in order to try and get it on his cable channel.

Alright, I found the interview: http://www.sherdog.com/news/radio.asp?ID=470


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Great post Norway. :thumbsup:

I saw an article about the rules that was kinda like this in Fight! magazine. Did you see that one? Its got some instances of fighters that would have been breaking the rules nowadays but got away with it then. When I get home I'll dig it out and add it to this thread.


----------



## mamfi (Dec 8, 2007)

In case you've never seen it, watch UFC 4 - hackney vs joe son

This is the reason groin strikes should - no, must be outlawed. 
(my balls hurt every time I watch it)


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

mamfi said:


> In case you've never seen it, watch UFC 4 - hackney vs joe son
> 
> This is the reason groin strikes should - no, must be outlawed.
> (my balls hurt every time I watch it)


Yeah man that was brutal- I watched that on UFC classics and that *is* the reason why groin strikes should be dis-allowed. Freaking nasty.

In case anyone forgot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Dz8arDKs4


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

mamfi said:


> In case you've never seen it, watch UFC 4 - hackney vs joe son
> 
> This is the reason groin strikes should - no, must be outlawed.
> (my balls hurt every time I watch it)


My balls hurt by you just mentioning it. haha T

hat dirty scumbucket Hackney went for Joes throat too. The move he made on Joe's balls though, that was unforgivable and Keith should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

every time i see that im amazed by how tough joe is, he must have had balls of steel


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

ya MMA is changing for the better =)


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

MMA is changing for the better. But id trade elbows for stomps, knees on ground and soccer kicks any day. The UFC rules favor grapplers.


----------



## helix2301 (Apr 17, 2007)

UFC has definably changed for the better I think the glove rule was the first move to a safer sport and the weight class rule which made things more fare. UFC is more of a sport involving skill and technical ability rather then just a good right hand and being tough.


----------

